# dr woodshop pen finish



## kris stratton (Mar 24, 2015)

i saw this product the other day and am wondering if there is anyone her that is using it and how they like it?im not sure if this should be in this section of post ,please move if needed.


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 25, 2015)

Hmmmm, must be that new invisible finish they have bee raving about?

Les


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2015)

Kris I have used it quite a bit and prefer Mylands friction finish over the Dr Woodshop product. However, I'm in the minority. Most people who use it seem to really like it. Mike Meredith is a super nice guy and spent a good deal of time on the phone with me trying to help me use the product correctly. I think I am probably the problem not his finish. I'd say give it a try and see how you like it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## vsauder (Mar 27, 2015)

I also really like this product. I use his oil for wet sanding, the Pens Plus on almost everything except the inside of bowls. I also had problems with it at first. Most important points I learned are use adequate product and the "right" paper towels. I think I also use too much pressure but still finessing that part. I like the feel of the finish on the pen. Very soft and woody. I keep trying to add it to my acrylic pens just for the feel. Don't know that it helps much but always worth a try. I even use on larger projects like a pair of candle sconces (shown mounted on part of the wood used to make them).

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

